# "ZEBRA" And Midi Learn



## URL (Dec 10, 2016)

Does Zebra HZ... use "midi learn" I don't understand, Omnisphere and Sylenth do midi learn or respond cc7, I have out located my synths to a slave and use VEP6, but can't get these synth to respond to cc7.
Any suggestions?

Spire
Zebra


----------



## davidgary73 (Dec 10, 2016)

Zebra HZ uses midi learn. Just go to the top right interface where u see the gear icon. Click on it.

Select "L" and select the master output. Move the fader that's assigned to cc7. Done. You need to do this once only.

Spire, same method. Click midi learn, select Output and move cc7 fader. 

Cheers


----------



## URL (Dec 10, 2016)

davidgary73 said:


> Zebra HZ uses midi learn. Just go to the top right interface where u see the gear icon. Click on it.
> 
> Select "L" and select the master output. Move the fader that's assigned to cc7. Done. You need to do this once only.
> 
> ...


Thanks I will check this!


----------

